# Aqueon Minibow 2.5 Loud Filter Problem



## Bumbanut

Hello people.

I have finally purchased an Aqueon Minibow 2.5 Gallon Aquarium I have wanted. It worked fine for weeks until today. The filter became unbearably loud so I had to turn it off and change the water. I have checked what made it loud and found that it is the pump that spins. I tried to fix it but no success, so I finished cleaning the tank and put it back where is was.

I will not give up my sleep for the sake of the stupid filter, so I will not keep it on at night, and will not spend every day cleaning out the fish tank because I have no time, and I will not go buy another aquarium set just for the sake of a new filter.

I have also seen many videos of these aquariums and the bettas seem to be pretty happy and swimming slowly and naturally. My betta, on the other hand, always swims violently, all around the bowl and puffs his gills at me like I'm some sort of enemy. I have had him for over a month, and even though he still makes bubble nests, he seems to be pretty pissed, and it makes me pretty pissed as well. The water in those videos seems to be crystal clear, where every cubic inch sparkles more than Edward Cullen's face, where my water, even when it comes out from the filter, seems like it's been pooped in by a gorilla who had toxic waste for breakfast.

My fish, Jimmy, who used to be a jolly good chap, jumping out of the water all the time for food, now seems to ignore me and no longer jumps at all.

I need answers.
1. Does my filter need to be on at all times or is it ok to leave it off during the night? 
2. Will my betta jump out of the tank and die if I leave a small open space in the back of the tank? 
3. Will my aquarium ever be as good as the other aquariums? 
4. And What water am I supposed to use when replacing the fishtank water?


----------



## shinybetta

1. If you plan on cycling, or it already is cycled, it can't be off at night. If not, It would probably be okay, though you might need more changes.

2. Yes, he probably will jump if there is and open space.

3. If you can fix it.

4. Dechlorinated Tap water


----------



## bettafish15

I heard of people just getting new filters for that tank, and tossing the old one. What's your water change schedual?


----------



## Bumbanut

I have just cleaned the tank, meaning that I replaced the water completely.
I have added water conditioner, turned off the filter, and let it sit for the night, with Jimmy aside in a pickle jar filled with treated water.

I use water that I leave for a week in plastic containers closed in order to fully remove all chlorine, and on top of that, I also add the water conditioner after.

I have a few problems with your answers:
1. I cannot sleep with that filter on, because it is THAT loud.
2. I am broke, so I cannot buy a new filter.
4. I cannot find any replacement filters for this model of the aquarium.

I will try harder to find a better filter and possibly a better fishtank, but for now, I don't have money to spend, so I will not be able to buy one in the next half a year or so.

What should I do? Should I try to fix the filter manually?


----------



## bettafish15

Maybe add a baffle to it, just to see if it helps, or if all else fails move the aquarium anywhere but your room xD


----------



## Oldfishlady

Can you pull the filter apart and check the impeller? something is either stuck in the impeller or it is broken-not sure if you can get replacement part or not or even how hard they are to tear apart....I work on mine all the time but they are big filters-I often get snails in mine that have to be removed or a hair will get tangled and bind the impeller, gravel and sand to do this too.

In a 2.5 gal tank without a filter you can maintain water quality with twice weekly water changes of 1-50% and 1-100% or add some live rooting plants or even floating plants and 50% 1-2 times a week could maintain water quality.....just watch the fish-his behavior will tell you when you have a problem in the water.

When you make the water changes make sure the water is within a couple of degrees between new and old water so not to cause temp related problems and use dechlorinator with any new water added to the fish....the dechlorinator work on contact so you don't need to let it sit for 24 hour to age.

Also, if you just bought the tank a week ago...take it back and exchange it for a new one before you tear it apart....just a thought


----------



## CatherineMPLS

Hi 
I have the Aqueon mini-bow 5 gallon, which I purchased from Petco or Petsmart... can't remember which one. 

If it's functioning properly, you shouldn't hear any noise from the filter... sometimes I'm not even sure it's running cause it's so quiet 

Anyways...after getting the tank all set up, I realized the filter was missing a part. The pet store said there was nothing they could do.

So, I contacted Aqueon directly via their website. Their service was GREAT. They responded by email within 24 hours. I was expecting them to just send the part that was missing, but they sent me a whole new filter and extra cartridge. They're located in Wisconsin so it only took a day to get to Minneapolis through the mail.

If you haven't had the tank that long (less than 90 days) I would definately contact Aqueon and see if they'll replace it at no charge to you.



As far as water quality, I'd check to make sure the water isn't just flowing over the filter cartridge and out the overflow area -- and that the water is actually soaking down through the cartridge. Mine had this issue, and it just took a little tweaking of how the cartridge actually sat in it's place.

Another thing I've noticed about this tank is that if the lights in the room aren't bright enough when the hood light is on, it creates a whole lot of glare inside... meaning he is seeing his reflection everywhere he swims. 

I taped a piece of white paper to the back of the tank and moved some things closer to the front to minimize glare. Seems to have helped quite a bit.

Hmmm.... Jumping - my betta hasn't jumped out of the open area yet and I'm not really worried about it at all. Is this the area you're talking about?








If you're worried, maybe try attaching a piece of mesh, nylon, etc to the hood to cover the space.


----------



## Bumbanut

Thanks for all your help guys, I will try to fix the filter right away.

When I was referring to my fish jumping out, I was referring to the gaping hole at the back that you showed in the picture. You see, I have filled the tank up to the black plastic edge of the fishtank, as the instructions showed me, and the little slide looking thingy of the filter isn't overflowing, so that's good. I heard that some bettas jump out of the tank and die, and I don't want that happening to my fish.

I will take out the filter, tinker around with it, and attempt to fix it once more. Thanks for the tips. If I don't succeed at fixing the filter myself, I will mail Aqueon.

Another question: I live in Toronto, Ontario, Canada, so I don't know whether I will have to pay for the shipping charges and such, because I don't have money at the moment. What exactly did you do when you got the replacement filter? Where can I get replacement filter cartriges when mine runs out? And how often do you clean your Minibow Fishtank?


----------



## bettafish15

You dont need to _change_ the cartrige, just rinse it in old tank water during a water change, put it back in, and your set to go


----------



## CatherineMPLS

I buy the replacement cartridges here:
http://www.amazon.com/Mini-Bow-Repl...1?ie=UTF8&s=home-garden&qid=1290120047&sr=8-1 
It's free shipping to the US, not sure how it works for shipping to Canada. 

I change 20% (1 gallon) of the water once a week and wipe the sides down with a soft sponge, there's not ususally any build up on the side, but I figured I should get in the habbit of it. 

If you aren't able to fix it and Aqueon won't replace it for you---
I do still have the new filter they sent me - but it's missing the intake tube cause that's what I needed. I don't have any use for it... so, as long as you have the intake tube, I would mail it to you. I just measured it, and at it's widest part it's approximately 6 inches (or about 15cm) -- I measured it along the side where the water goes back into the tank. If it's the same size and you're interested, let me know.


----------



## ashleyy

I would call the company before trying to fix it. That way they can't claim you did something by taking it apart.

I would personally call right away, they should be willing to help you fix it or offer you a replacement.


----------



## jonlong

Not sure if you have resolved the issue yet, but here are a few solutions:

I have a 2 week old filter for this tank that I will give you for free, as long as you can cover shipping cost. It works great and is completely quiet.

A Whisper 3i or Red Sea Deco Art Nano filter both work as replacement filters and each cost about $15. Here is my youtube review of the nano filter (



).

I had a problem with an Aqueon product in the past, emailed the company, and they sent me a replacement immediately. They didn't ask for a date of purchase, receipt, or even the defective product. I'm sure they would be happy to help you out.

I don't check these forums often, so if you are interested in my filter, email me (jonlong724 @ gmail dot com)


----------

